# UDS lid not sealing correctly anymore?



## bbqgraveyard (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done a couple smokes on my UDS now, but during the last cook I noticed quite a bit of smoke escaping from various points around the lid. Almost as if the lid had gotten a little warped since originally finishing the drum. 

I was able to take a hammer and tap all the way around the lid for a pretty decent seal, but I was just wondering if this is normal? Should the lid go on nice and easy or is it supposed to take a little effort to make sure it seals all the way around? I apologize if this seems like a basic/common question, but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks.

- Calvin


----------



## mossymo (Jun 25, 2009)

BBQGraveyard
I do not have a drum smoker. But what I would consider doing is apply a thin bead of Rutland 500º RTV High Heat Silicone Sealant around the brim of the lid, then put a layer of Saran Wrap over the brim and sealant, and then place the lid tightly over the drum till the sealant is dry. After the sealant is dry simply remove the Saran Wrap and you should have a tightly sealed lid.


----------



## rickw (Jun 25, 2009)

My lid does take a lttle effort to get a good seal. I found out, to late, not to do a burn in on the lid. When doing so it's pretty obvious I warped the lid.


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

My lid takes a little pressing into place these days too. I am in the process of installing a Weber lid as well. I noticed mine started needing some coaxing to seal after a few smokes.


----------



## ghost308 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a UDS my lid didn't warp because I threw it out and made my own. Heat rises, and metal expands as it's heated, what most people don't know its that if you heat one side it will move then when it cools it will move twice as far it the other direction. This is the same way we heat girders to form archs for bridges on our highways. So make a lid to fit over the top with a larger lip and you won't have any trouble.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 25, 2009)

Good question! I cut the lip/flange off my drum because my Weber lid did not fit at all. It fits perfectly now but the added support of the lip/flange around the drum is gone, haven't had a problem with it yet though... Maybe you could bend the lip in just a hair with some channel locks/pliers?


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 25, 2009)

Ach!! He went through all that trouble field engineering a home cooker, and you want to start *BENDING* stuff???? An engineer never bends anything, he _re-forms_ it for pity sake!


----------



## bbqgraveyard (Jun 27, 2009)

Now that I CAN do. Don't know why I didn't think about that before. I love this place already! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks J0K3R-X and to everyone else as well for their advice and support.


----------

